

TED: What will future jobs look like? - tosh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXQrbxD9_Ng

======
tosh
This is one of the best talks I've seen this year. On the challenges society
is facing as we move into 'the new machine age' as more and more jobs are done
by machines. Very inspiring and challenging glimpse of the future.

~~~
tosh
The talk also touches on concepts like a guaranteed minimum income.

~~~
superails
> guaranteed minimum income

A guaranteed minimum income is basically welfare.

Welfare enslaves the poor.

Instead of using income that is not work-dependent or welfare checks as a
means to try eliminate poor health and quality of life, allow charitable
organizations to help those people instead.

Kids today that can vote don't remember in 1996, Clinton said, "Today, we are
ending welfare as we know it," and, "This day will be remembered not for what
it ended, but for what it began." They don't know why he said those things.
Redistribution and economic tricks to try to raise the poor up don't work.
People have to have incentive and work not only because it is something that
is important to them, but because it is the way to survive. If you have any
doubt of this, read books about those that have won the lottery or who have
had rich families and money just handed to them.

Poverty is awful, but money is a curse. The way to assist those that are poor
is through charity of time and effort, not through wealth redistribution by
the government in any form.

